# ceado e6 - uber quiet



## tonyjduk (Mar 27, 2012)

Just received my new ceado e6 grinder, and the you tube video on grinder comparisons, was spot on. It's so quiet and efficient. highly recommended.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting trade off......noise output versus whats in the cup!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tonyjduk said:


> Just received my new ceado e6 grinder, and the you tube video on grinder comparisons, was spot on. It's so quiet and efficient. highly recommended.


Hi tony , what's it quiet in comparison too may I ask. . Just I notice your previous grinder was a mc2. Pretty much anything is quieter than an mc2 .......

Be nice to see clip so we can hear the silent beast inoperation .


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah MC2's have been known to bring large aircraft down and cause birds to migrate early


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Yeah MC2's have been known to bring large aircraft down and cause birds to migrate early


The Germans used to use them to mask the sound of their V2 rockets.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

When thwacking the doser rapidly on the Royal , the elderly Korean gentleman down the road screams ''촬영을하지 않는다'' and dives under his bed. the motor running by itself is pretty darn quiet however.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I sold my MC2 to a farmer to scare crows off his crops. I love my RR55 so lovely and quiet.


----------



## tonyjduk (Mar 27, 2012)

all very true, but...... the wife was complaining about the noise. so i took it as a perfect opportunity to upgrade.

having investgated a number or alternative options (mazza - various, macap mx, quamar m80/e etc) i decided on the Ceado - grind adjustment and qhality of hopper action also a factor (heres teh you tube like of a sound comparison, which is very accurate -





) its showing the e7 which has a higher watt motor than the e6.


----------

